# Having problems with the design



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

You need a real carpenter and not just a guy that gets paid to swing a hammer.
He needs a dado blade.
A good carpenter should have no problem making a jig (or sled) to space the cuts.
There are a number of youtube vids illustrating such jigs.

If your guy can't make one, he shouldn't have trouble finding a carpenter who can.


----------



## Beehaive (Apr 22, 2012)

Ditto to what Beregondo said. Also look up how to make a box joint or finger joint. You can make a lap joint without a dado blade and it works just as well. Good luck.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Josh, an alternate box design is to skip the "box joints" and just dado (rabbet) the ends of the boards at the corners where they join. Be sure to glue (Titebond II or III is best) and nail or staple the joints as well. You can rabbet each mating board, or alternatively, just the side board and leave the end boards full thickness. There are multiple threads available using Search about this, here's one of them:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?270439-Anybody-using-ship-lap-joint-on-their-boxes

Post #10 of that thread has a good diagram of what a corner with *both *boards rabbeted, but you can also just rabbet only one board at each corner. Show that diagram to your carpenter and discuss the options.


And guys, please note that Josh is in the Phillipines before you bash his carpenter.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

And guys, please note that Josh is in the Phillipines before you bash his carpenter.[/QUOTE]

They do not have good carpenters in the Phillipines?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> They do not have good carpenters in the Phillipines?


I don't know, I have never been to the Phillipines. Have you? 

I expect that somewhere in that country, _someone _does know how to make box joints. But whether Josh can afford that person's services, delivered to his specific location, is a _different _question. Unless you have been there and assessed the local economic situation, it takes a lot of hubris on your part to assert that you know what the situation is better than Josh, who *is *there!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

joshc1025... go to utube and search box joints. There are lots of good videos there to show you how to make box joints, or, as suggested above, you can make rabbet joints. Good videos on those joints also.

Good Luck. I have been to the Philippines, (Clark and Subic) there are lots of good carpenters/craftsmen there. I have a very nice, hand carved, Eagle, solid mahogny, from the Philippines in 1968.


----------



## JoshC1021 (Dec 17, 2012)

We do have professional carpenters with state of the art equipment and as I understand they don't charge for much, just around 300 dollars. I was actually thinking of ordering the parts of the langstroth from the US unassembled. I figure it would be around the same price.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Box joints can be cut by hand using a back saw, but if your carpenter has access to a table saw and dado blade, a jig will allow him to cut the joint.

http://www.beesource.com/files/boxjoint.pdf


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Josh... Shipping cost will be the big issue. Will likely be quite expensive. Is it possible to buy any used equipment locally. That might be your best bet.

cchoganjr


----------



## JoshC1021 (Dec 17, 2012)

That's what I'm worried about as well. We'll see, if the price is manageable then why not.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> I don't know, I have never been to the Phillipines. Have you?
> 
> I expect that somewhere in that country, _someone _does know how to make box joints. But whether Josh can afford that person's services, delivered to his specific location, is a _different _question. Unless you have been there and assessed the local economic situation, it takes a lot of hubris on your part to assert that you know what the situation is better than Josh, who *is *there!


Rader Sidetrack, no hubris,, I did not assert that I knew his situation better, I simply asked a question, because no matter where you are, if one person can not get it done, you can find someone that can, as mentioned above from others. And no I have not been to the Phillipines, but I would go with you and site see, find a good carpenter, and visit Josh C1021


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> And no I have not been to the Phillipines, but I would go with you and site see, find a good carpenter, and visit Josh C1021


Cool! 


Perhaps my earlier comment was a little harsh, but it seemed as though more than one post was beating up Josh for not having a better carpenter, without recognizing that the situation in his country may be different from the US.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> ... situation in his country may be different from the US.


Where you have many good carpenters in US? I did not know a single one. Good carpenters are diminishing species as well as good mechanics etc. To find even a decent painter to paint the house is a huge problem! We got one, but he is from England.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, IMHO finger joints are better left to cabinet makers, not carpenters.

That said, before I go through the effort and mistakes of box, finger or rabbet joints, I'd butt the ends together with glue and fasten with self drilling deck screws from both directions. I made nuc feeders from scraps that way and later used them for stools. The wood breaks before the screws, the glue takes out any wiggle, the girls don't mind and after a few years everything weathers beyond the details.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

You know a good carpenter now Sergey. Let me know if you need one and send me a ticket. Oh yeah, I'm one heck of a painter as well.









I built this (no plans just a picture) out of a 30 year old redwood fence.


Built this as well (no plans) in one week.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Built this as well (no plans) in one week.


Very impressive, especially for doing so in one week! 

But if there were no plans, how do you manage to get a building permit? :scratch: It does appear that the garage is attached to the house ...


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Mr.Beeman said:


> You know a good carpenter now Sergey...


 Beautiful craftsman work! I always have a deep respect to handmade stuff and people with hands. Did you use finger joints on drawer? By the way - I do not like rollers - they do not match the beautiful wood! 

I'll add a few pictures of my creation later - I did. Note, that I do not consider myself as a skilled carpenter... with my wife we build 60 bookshelves to accommodate our library. Cabinet on right is Ikea stained and varnished to match the rest. 

Many thanks for sharing! Sergey


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Raider,
Here a simple hand sketched drawing and a materials list is sufficient for a BP. That and I've been building for over 17 years so inspectors know my work first hand.

Sergey,
The casters were installed for ease of movement. This is actually a bar b que cart with a tiled top that was built for one of my customers. Although he refuses to use it as a cart. lol I think it just sits there and looks good.
Nice shelving units.
Josh,
Sorry if I hijacked your post.


----------

